#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nach Ohr OP kein Geschmackssinn mehr >

## Arthus

Hi,
ich wurde vor gut 3 Monaten am Ohr operiert, am rechten. Seit der OP schmecke ich auf der rechten Seite der Zunge nichts mehr.  Das stört im Alltag extrem, ich kann quasi nur noch auf der linken SEite kauen, wenn ich etwas davon haben will.
Und wenn ich mir mit meinen 18 Jahren vorstelle, dass ich das mein ganzes Leben durchhalten muss wird mir grausig. Der ARzt meint, dass da bei der OP wohl im Ohr ein Geschmacksnerv beschädigt wurde und es unklar ist, ob das noch besser wird.
Hat jemand von Euch mit sowas Erfahrungen ob das so lange nach der OP noch besser werden kann?
Wie sieht es eventuell mit Schadensersatz etc aus? 
Grüße
Tim

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Tim, 
es ist sehr gut möglich, dass die "Geschmacknerven" der Zunge, genauer gesagt der vorderen 2/3 der rechten Zungenseite, durch einen Eingriff am Mittelohr in ihrer Funktion beeinträchtigt worden sind. Der Hauptgesichtsnerv verläuft nämlich mit einem Ast durch das Mittelohr, ehe er zur Zunge abzweigt. 
Nervenschäden jedlicher Art brauchen immer lange, bis sie sich erholen. Bei z.B. reiner kurzzeitiger Druckschädigung des Nerven kann die Funktion des Nerven nach einigen Wochen voll zurückkommen.
Sollte das Problem noch immer bestehen, würde ich ein unabhängiges Gutachten veranlassen, damit das Problem objektiviert wird und eine Lösung in die Wege geleitet werden kann. 
Beste Grüsse, logiker

----------

